# Why the Difference?



## xlwoo (May 4, 2015)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]I found that the viewpoint of the Chinese female beauty is very different between native Chinese and the American. The Chinese deem the long oval face is the most beautiful while the American think that the round face, or flat round face, of a Chinese woman is very beautiful. Therefore, I am really confused why is the difference when I find the most American women have oval long face. And All the female models and movie stars have oval long face that is deemed beautiful and put on the magazine cover or used on ad picture. So I really want to know why some Americans think the pretty face of the Chinese women is round or flat round. [/FONT]


----------



## Missingtrees (May 4, 2015)

I think it's just a matter of taste - and to an extent very slim people have no fat on their faces so they appear more oval whereas, if they carried a bit more fat it would look more rounded.    I think all women are beautiful to someone, no matter where they come from!


----------



## Pluralized (May 4, 2015)

Couldn't agree more with MT. Women are beautiful, and most men think most women are beautiful in at least some combination of features. Long, oval faces, short square faces, it's all good.


----------

